# Lagotto Romagnolo - new photos



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are some more photos of Archie. He's now out and about and two of the photos were taken in the car as we were waiting - unsuccessfully - for the rain to stop. As we live in Scotland, we eventually gave up waiting and went for a walk anyway and have to say that Archie had a great time playing in the puddles but we were completely soaked. Another photo is of Archie helping with the dishes!
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

He's just adorable  I bet you're thrilled with him!

Any plans to go truffle sniffing with him when he's a bit older?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

I would love to go truffle hunting - if only just for the truffles! He is already showing real tendencies with his bum in the air, nose on the ground and he digs!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Seems a waste not to put those tendencies to some use then doesn't it? Even if it's not truffle hunting, you could do ordinary tracking and gundog type stuff with him. 

Nice to see a breed that still does what it's meant to isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

adorable 
:lol: @ the rain, i know that well!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is so adorable.
How soon do you think you'll have him trained to load and unload the dishwasher?:001_tt2:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

he is lovely lynn merry xmas n a happy new year x


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't know about training Archie to load and unload the dishwasher ... I'm still trying to train my husband Mark and it's been ongoing for about 15 years!


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

He is lovely.


----------

